# Weed Eater BV1650 Carb Trouble



## jmlibby (Oct 9, 2010)

I have a Weed Eater BV1650 Blower Vac. Has run good until this year. Now when I start it and it runs at full throttle, the Carb spits gas into the air filter housing and then runs down the outside of the housing creating a mess. I am pretty handy when it comes to small engines but this has me at a loss. I have tried everything and cannot get it to stop unless I don't run it wide open. Any ideas ???


----------



## paulr44 (Oct 14, 2008)

Is throttle valve stuck? All piston-ported 2-strokes spit back to some degree. What you're describing could be either a carb issue, delivering too much fuel (flooding/leaking), or a piston/cylinder problem. If the intake side of the piston skirt and/or cylinder are worn or damaged (which in effect is the intake valve), then that too would cause the symptom.
Paul


----------

